# British shorthair mental help please



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

Hi 
I hope someone maybe able to help with this I had a British shorthair kitten just over 4 weeks ago now he was 8 old weeks when I had him maybe a little to young I know. Anyway I can't ever remember any of my other cats being this way. He runs round the house like a total nutter for 3 hours at a time I play with him all the time but seems to get bored of all his toys even his 5ft tall scratch post. He likes dive bombings settees to. My mum has the same breed of cat and he is 2 now and is just happy being left to his own devices and sleeping 90% of the time. Is this just a kitten thing?? cause I can't remember and of the prev cats I've had being like this as kittens.
Thanks


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

It's definitely a "kitten thing." 
Nothing's wrong, don't worry. In fact it's quite the opposite, showing your kitten is alert & healthy.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very surprised a breeder allowed you to have your BSH kitten at 
8 weeks old The breeder of my 2 BSH did not let me have them until they were 12 or 13 weeks old, which is as it should be. 

If the kitten had stayed with his mum longer, the mum would've been able to exert a calming influence on him at a time when he is still learning how to behave.. Even at 13 weeks my 2 BSH were very active lively kittens, but being older than yours when they left their mum had more self-confidence.

Additionally your kitten is probably missing his mum and his siblings, so some of his behaviour is probably due to anxiety. As you say he keeps going for 3 hours at a time, and seems bored with his toys etc, this would suggest he is rather wound-up and over-stimulated. Maybe you are playing with him for too long a period at a time. An hour's very active play at a time is plenty long enough for most 8 week old kittens, then they need a period of an hour or so of restorative sleep, followed by acitvity again, and so on. 

How often are you feeding your kitten? It is much better to feed little and often at the age of 8 weeks, probably about 6 small meals a day. Also only feed wet food, as it is better for the kitten's health. Every time the kitten eats he will usually want to sleep a while after (as most cats do), so this will be a way of you dividing up his day into playtime and sleeptime.

Enjoy your kitten's antics -- as he is so active hopefully it means he will stay youthful for many years to come.


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

I was surprised myself tbh but his siblings had already gone. And I didn't want him to go to sumone horrible because she couldn't wait till they were 12 weeks so I just had him.
He starts to run round when I don't play with him like when I go take a bath he just goes loopy. It's comical but not when your trying to clean up. 
His feeding patterns are really bizarre he's booked in the vets tomorrow and I'm going to get sum advice off them.
He will not eat meat If so very little. He eats loads of biscuits he will only drink cat milk and not water, god forbid you don't put him milk down he goes mad until you give him milk. Like I say he has some strange characteristics that I've never come across before.
Thanks for replying x


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

As we speak he is attacking my handbag I will upload a profile pic of him he even has the naughty look


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

liannebarn said:


> I was surprised myself tbh but his siblings had already gone. And I didn't want him to go to sumone horrible because she couldn't wait till they were 12 weeks so I just had him.
> He starts to run round when I don't play with him like when I go take a bath he just goes loopy. It's comical but not when your trying to clean up.
> His feeding patterns are really bizarre he's booked in the vets tomorrow and I'm going to get sum advice off them.
> He will not eat meat If so very little. He eats loads of biscuits he will only drink cat milk and not water, god forbid you don't put him milk down he goes mad until you give him milk. Like I say he has some strange characteristics that I've never come across before.
> Thanks for replying x


If you are letting him eat 'loads' of biscuits, then he won't be hungry enough to eat much meat! Biscuits really fill them up!! Treacle has taught me this!! So with my youngest, I am making sure she only has a small amount of biscuits, and it's working, she eats meat at mealtimes :thumbsup:

It sounds like your kitten was given biscuits and cat milk by the 'breeder'. Speaking of which, are you sure it was a registered breeder?? As they don't usually let kittens go so young!! Especially with his littermates being homed even younger!!!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I have a BSH kitten and would recommend the following:

Book him in for a vet check - a good idea for any new kitten. They can then give you good worming and flea treatment advice. He will be due his 12 week jab now won't he anyway..?

Avoid giving him milk if you can, fresh clean water would be far better. he needs to get in to the habit of drinking water for his health. This breed can be prone to obesity in later life and if he will only drink cat milk this would only add to the problem.

Try to gradually change him on to a wet diet. This will also give him more moisture which currently he is not getting from the dry biscuits and lack of water. As you know, this is a fairly decent sized chunky breed who as a kitten will require a lot of good quality high protein food. High protein, no cereal wet food is the way to go. Mine was on Animonda Carney and Smilla all from Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus - these are nice filling foods as not packed out with rubbish like jelly or gravy. They tend to eat less per day therefore. He does not need kitten specific food if you choose to feed one of these decent ones. Grau is even better and is available on that site. Just give him many small meals throught the day and do not limit the quantity.

The behaviour doesn't sound like anything to worry about. I agree it may partly be due to his young age.

Lastly, please post a photo of him


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

She definatley wasnt registered, I didnt get the papers with him as he was sold as pet only, which tbh i dont mind as i only want him as a pet anyway. But it was only after i found out he should of been 12 weeks before he went to a new home. He has settled in really well bless him jut like i say hes a bit hyper like he doesnt want to sit down. If he does go to sleep on his climbing post if i move he knows then next minute he inbetween my feet and looks at me like haha thought youd make a break for it did you? I have to find it funny i cant help it but slightly driving me insane.
I may try that with the food it does make sense, i will try taking the biscuits away and leaving him meat down in the hope it works 
Iv uploaded his pic on my profile


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

liannebarn said:


> She definatley wasnt registered, I didnt get the papers with him as he was sold as pet only, which tbh i dont mind as i only want him as a pet anyway. But it was only after i found out he should of been 12 weeks before he went to a new home. He has settled in really well bless him jut like i say hes a bit hyper like he doesnt want to sit down. If he does go to sleep on his climbing post if i move he knows then next minute he inbetween my feet and looks at me like haha thought youd make a break for it did you? I have to find it funny i cant help it but slightly driving me insane.
> I may try that with the food it does make sense, i will try taking the biscuits away and leaving him meat down in the hope it works
> Iv uploaded his pic on my profile





jo-pop said:


> I have a BSH kitten and would recommend the following:
> 
> Book him in for a vet check - a good idea for any new kitten. They can then give you good worming and flea treatment advice. He will be due his 12 week jab now won't he anyway..?
> 
> ...


I have posted a pic of him he is booked in my vets tomorrow morning for his jabs and a full check up think im going to see about putting him on the royal canin food and see how he goes on that


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with the RC really, protein is needed for growth so i'd go for as higher protein as possible, generally that will be found in wet food. Plus you need to get moisture in to him to prevent urinary crystals forming. Look at the pics of my chunky monkey kitten.... seems that wet is doing wonders for him 

Thanks for the pic, he's a cutie!


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

How olds yours?? He's gorgeous


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

He's 9 and half months now. He is quite a chunk but as I say I think the food really helps him. 

I'd have a BSH in very colour if I could hehe


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (May 25, 2012)

just wanted to reassure you its fairly normal-see my post about ninja kitten! mine also has his mental time where he zooms around and makes stealth attacks on me and OH.

ive been told they grow out of it lol


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

At the minute he's taken to attacking my birds eye polar bear so I'm safe for now lol. I'm just hopefully trying to resolve the only drinking milk issue 
In vets tomorrow so hopefully they can tell me how hes doin on size and get some advice 
Still got to find the antics comical lol


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

liannebarn said:


> > I'm just hopefully trying to resolve the only drinking milk issue
> 
> 
> Cats & kittens often love chicken broth, which is really is basically flavoured water. Giving this to you kitten could be a useful way of weaning your kitten off milk.
> ...


----------



## Hanska (Feb 27, 2019)

liannebarn said:


> At the minute he's taken to attacking my birds eye polar bear so I'm safe for now lol. I'm just hopefully trying to resolve the only drinking milk issue
> In vets tomorrow so hopefully they can tell me how hes doin on size and get some advice
> Still got to find the antics comical lol


Lianne, have been reading this thread and wondered - how is your BSH now?! What happened to his craziness? Or is he still the same.. I also got my BSH when he was quite young so interested to know if he ever calmed down  thanks!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Hanska - hi and welcome 

The OP hasn't been active on the forum since 2014 so it is probably quite doubtful you will get a reply from them. But you never know.


----------



## flonewman22 (4 mo ago)

Hanska said:


> Lianne, have been reading this thread and wondered - how is your BSH now?! What happened to his craziness? Or is he still the same.. I also got my BSH when he was quite young so interested to know if he ever calmed down  thanks!


 I have a 7 month old bsh he is very crazy and quite needy I didn’t think this breed would be! But so sweet and very clever, can play fetch and comes to his name. I have got him an interactive toy on top of all his other toys 🤣! I also got him some puzzle toys to keep him active, so I can do wfh!


----------



## KarenM (7 d ago)

Hi, My Blue BSH is now 16months old & is still crazy active. Rips up carpet, paper, boxes etc. He has every toy you can think of & I have even enclosed the garden for him so has 24hr access outside. I am considering getting a behavioural specialist in as I am at a loss how to deal with what I assume is too much intelligence & boredom.
Does anyone live on their own with just one BSH? as I am wondering if they prefer more people or other pets as company?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

KarenM said:


> Hi, My Blue BSH is now 16months old & is still crazy active. Rips up carpet, paper, boxes etc. He has every toy you can think of & I have even enclosed the garden for him so has 24hr access outside. I am considering getting a behavioural specialist in as I am at a loss how to deal with what I assume is too much intelligence & boredom.
> Does anyone live on their own with just one BSH? as I am wondering if they prefer more people or other pets as company?


16 months is still quite a baby. Is he neutered yet?

The thing with toys is you need to play with him with them, not just leave him with lots of them. The wand toys are great, if you drop the lure behind a box (for example) you can provoke hunting behaviour.

The enclosed garden is great though he might not be very keen at this time of year.

Too much intelligence isn't something BSH are often accused of, but any cat (or person) can get bored.

He might be a great candidate for a older kitten as a play mate, but careful introductions will probably be needed.


----------



## KarenM (7 d ago)

OrientalSlave said:


> 16 months is still quite a baby. Is he neutered yet?
> 
> The thing with toys is you need to play with him with them, not just leave him with lots of them. The wand toys are great, if you drop the lure behind a box (for example) you can provoke hunting behaviour.
> 
> ...


I play with him for at least 30mins in the morning & at lunchtime, then probably over an hour to two hours during the evening. He masters all puzzle board toys within minutes & loves noisy toys. We play with wand sticks as well, especially the fluffy worms with bells on them. lots of his toys are interactive as well as the cardboard games with plastic balls - I do still play with him on all of these as well as him playing on his own. 
He loves the garden especially when its raining and collects garden worms as presents for me and chases midges! I purchased & built a chicken hutch so he can climb up on the roof to survey & look through the lounge window. I think because he has the double coat he prefers the garden when it cool or wet. in the summer he only went out from dusk to dawn & avoids the hot times of the day.


----------

